# YT Decoy - Water bottle on frame options?



## xnofriendsx (Jun 21, 2005)

To any Decoy owners,
Just picked up a YT Decoy and was wondering if anyone is running a water bottle on the frame.
YT makes the Thirstmaster 2000 for $50 but just wondering if any standard cage/water bottle would work.
It seems tight on the bottom of the frame so i just wondered what other options were out there.
I contacted YT but they didn't seem to have an answer.
Are the frame holes standard eye to eye or is it some proprietary YT thing?
Screenshot of the hole location....


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

I just use their baby bottle when I had a decoy. Longer rides I carried a bottle in my hip pack


----------



## xnofriendsx (Jun 21, 2005)

RBoardman said:


> I just use their baby bottle when I had a decoy. Longer rides I carried a bottle in my hip pack


Baby bottle?
Looks like the Decoy cage/setup is proprietary and the Thirstmaster 2000 (500ml) is really sort of the only thing that fits in that spot. Just wanted to confirm to see if anyone uses anything else.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

xnofriendsx said:


> Baby bottle?
> Looks like the Decoy cage/setup is proprietary and the Thirstmaster 2000 (500ml) is really sort of the only thing that fits in that spot. Just wanted to confirm to see if anyone uses anything else.


Yes, that's the one I used. *475ml.
I've seen someone mount a water bottle on top of the top tube before, but that looks way too ugly for my liking.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

YT makes a water bottle that fits... Check out their website.


----------



## coaby (3 mo ago)

I recommend the bottle. It is small but perfect for 2 hour rides


----------

